# cervix feels really low..should I be worried?



## Pretty Pistol

I was in the shower and decided to take a look as I had a feeling that I should....Anyway I got my index finger about 70 percent in and felt what i can only imagine is my cervix....why the heck is it so low...I'm only 5-6 weeks.


----------



## ProudMum

FINALLY.... FINALLY FINALLY..

SOMEONE ELSE.
I have this too... wtf is it all about??????


----------



## Pretty Pistol

I don't know but its freaking me out


----------



## ProudMum

its been freaking me out since 5 weeks...
does yours move up and down etc:? mine feels high, low, soft, hard, sometimes open.... 
im scared to death


----------



## Pretty Pistol

I don't know this is the first time I felt the need to check..Im going to call my ob in the morning


----------



## bek74

I have had 3 pregnancies and my cervix sat low and soft with all 3 and all 3 pregnancies were successful.

Now ladies stop poking your cervix. The only reason I know mine sits low is because after sex once with hubby I had some bleeding and my gyno told me it is just sitting lower. It doesn't mean anything is wrong.


----------



## ProudMum

bek74 said:


> I have had 3 pregnancies and my cervix sat low and soft with all 3 and all 3 pregnancies were successful.
> 
> Now ladies stop poking your cervix. The only reason I know mine sits low is because after sex once with hubby I had some bleeding and my gyno told me it is just sitting lower. It doesn't mean anything is wrong.

since you have had children, and you say cervix was soft and sitting low, were you able to feel the OS? since they say cervix never really closes on the outside after you've had a vaginal birth.
The softer mine gets, the more open it feels... the firmer it gets, the more closed it feels. 
I just dont understand it.


----------



## Pretty Pistol

*POKE* lol.... Okay I'm trying not to stress.I'm going to call my ob and just ask to be sure....god forbid I have like an incompetent cervix or something I just don't want to take that chance


----------



## ProudMum

Pretty Pistol said:


> *POKE* lol.... Okay I'm trying not to stress.I'm going to call my ob and just ask to be sure....god forbid I have like an incompetent cervix or something I just don't want to take that chance

im concerned i have an IC too... basically because of how its lying at the moment.
when i addressed my concerns i was advised to wait til my first antenatal appointment where i will be refered to a gyney... dr's refuse to look at it.

the fact im gonna be refered to an ob/gyn is worrying in itself.


----------



## bek74

ProudMum said:


> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> I have had 3 pregnancies and my cervix sat low and soft with all 3 and all 3 pregnancies were successful.
> 
> Now ladies stop poking your cervix. The only reason I know mine sits low is because after sex once with hubby I had some bleeding and my gyno told me it is just sitting lower. It doesn't mean anything is wrong.
> 
> since you have had children, and you say cervix was soft and sitting low, were you able to feel the OS? since they say cervix never really closes on the outside after you've had a vaginal birth.
> The softer mine gets, the more open it feels... the firmer it gets, the more closed it feels.
> I just dont understand it.Click to expand...

Ok whats the OS and I will go feel when I have shower shortly :rofl::rofl:

Your cervix can change position for the smallest reasons. For example of your bowel is full it can make it seem lower, if your bladder is full etc.
Some womens cervix moves up slower than others and some doesn't move up that high.

I know the book says that once pregnant your cervix softens and moves up high, hun that just isn't the case. Since when is every women text book material.
Honestly babe I don't think it is a concern and I am sure once you mention it to your Dr he or she will say the same thing :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scoobylyn66

Seriously guys leave the cervix alone. It's really not a good idea to poke away. It's why dr's and gynae's don't give internals early on - because they don't want to disturb the cervix.

I am very high risk of incompetent cervix after having two prem births and my very good consultant said cervix changes during pregnancy and it's normal to have the cervix move up and down and as someone said above it depends on whether bladder or bowel need emptying, after sex or orgasm. 

So.... leave the cervix well alone, lol.


----------



## ProudMum

bek, the OS is the opening of the cervix lol....


----------



## bek74

I completely agree, No cervix poking ladies...........

Just let it be and let it do it's job.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------

